# Hive 1-week after Install Russian Queen



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice pics. Looks like they are really drawing out some comb.
Tom


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Avoid pulling the frames too much apart when inserting the queen cage. Take the medal screen off and tie a small sting to hold the cage up so you can quickly pull it out when you want to remove it. this will prevent soo much burr comb.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

All the Burr comb was filed with eggs.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

By al lmeans, keep the burr comb but by the looks of the picture, there was a lot of space inbetween the queen cage so a trick is to take off the medal peice, add the string or nail (bend it of cource). This allows less burr comb.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

You might want to think about using less smoke for such a new package. I always take my smoker, but rarely use it on the new packages.


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have they same problem with burr comb should I take it all out. 

I dont have a smoker did not need it so far and no vail no bites the lord is on my side so far 
Paul


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Salvaging wild combs*

An easy fix is to insert a frame without any foundation. 

1. Pull out 2 or 3 frames from either side. 
2. Separate the queen cage gap. 
3. Pull out the queen cage. 
4. In the gap,
A. Spread frames wide enough to insert a frame between combs.
B. Insert a frame without any foundation. 
C. Slide the frame over the wild combs and pinch the gap closed. 

Eventually the bees will secure the wild combs to your frames and it can removed. 

-Jeff


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh well, its all said and done at this point but we'll make notes for the next time. As for the smoke I dont think any of it ever made it to the bees. I didnt let him hit the inside with it. But godda let the kids play with their new toys right?


----------

